# Waterfowl decals



## decoy23

Was just looking for ideas on what decals to put on my trailer. Do you guys usually put mirror images on both sides? If you could upload some pictures of how you have decals set up on your trailer. Thanks


----------



## cut'em

Scroll through some of the threads on this forum and you'll find loads of photos of our trailers decaled up.


----------



## Savage260

Swing by a daycare, I hear those kids are really good with stickers!


----------



## Horker23

:rollin:


----------



## cut'em

Good idea! maybe they can hook him up with the same decals you have on your minivan.


----------



## BirdJ

decoy23 said:


> Was just looking for ideas on what decals to put on my trailer. Do you guys usually put mirror images on both sides? If you could upload some pictures of how you have decals set up on your trailer. Thanks


Are you looking just for decals or a photo rap or just photos of birds to put on it? Hope you have a trailer that's not riveted. They can be a pain.


----------



## tilley

Don't forget to get some big manufacturers decals! They love that free advertising and they really like that you will pay them for it. If you are a Pro-Staffer make sure that is prominently displayer as well. Oh and try to put something cool on there like "Tundra Savers" or "Goose Grinders". People really like that.


----------



## Quack_Kills

Or just a neon sign that says, "I have thousands of dollars of gear and decoys in here with only a flimsy lock keeping you out, I dare you to try." Put "Al's septic services" on the side and spray it with liquid manure.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

To each their own....

For a short time I wanted to decal my trailer. Didn't take me long to think about theft issues, image to prospective permission givers, etc. The only thing that kinda gives my trailer away are exterior lights mounted on all sides, but most likely unless you're another hunter, you wouldn't know what those lights are for.

Its all personal preference, good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## cut'em

I decaled mine to reduce the likelyhood of theft. If I were a thief and into breaking into trailers, the last thing I'd want to see when I cut the lock and opened the doors are a bunch of decoys! What do you guys have a group of drifters that drive the countryside looking to break into trailers with goose decals on them? Remember this, If your trailer gets hit, and we all pray it never happens, it's going to be some guy that already knows what you do with the thing and decals or not their getting what they know is inside, decoys. As far as an image to perspective landowners, one of my best spots came from a farmer that stopped while I was loading up and asked that I shoot the birds in his fields. Don't know why he chose me over the 6-8 other groups in the area, but I'm the only one pulling a trailer with goose decals. I agree I've seen the overdone it looks, but hey if a guy wants to show off his love for the sport, go ahead and let him. It's his trailer and like Maple Lake said "to each their own"


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Its not necessarily the decoys in the trailer...its what else the thief may THINK there is in there. Guns, calls, etc, its all worth a lot of money. Even if they don't take anything you are still left with a damaged trailer and a pain in your arse.

Never had any issues but out of state hotel parking lots, with several trucks and trailers, would look like a gold mine to me if I were a thief. Even if there were just decoys in a trailer...how much could a guy fetch on criaglist for 10 doz bigfoots? $2000? Thieves go into houses and tear out the copper for less money than that. There was a local story here of thieves stealing Tide and selling it on the black market.

Again, just what I thought about before I decided not to. Not saying its right or wrong.


----------



## cut'em

My trailer has a dog and a man with a gun on the side. hmmmmmm


----------



## str8shooter461

you need lots of em. Last year i added some landing geese and the results were amazing. uke: Just go hunting and don't get rapped up in the image. :eyeroll:


----------



## cut'em

The guys just looking for ideas for "his" trailer not yours. If you don't have anything to add that will help him, don't bother. Like mentioned To each their own. If we like to decal our trailers, leave us alone. Bet you've never worn a hat or shirt that says something on it, maybe a football team or Nascar, might even be a baseball team! Guess that's alright though. Cause it's your hat! How much do you get per year from those teams? Oh and beings as we're on the subject, What did you add landing geese to? The side of your Taurus? :rollin:


----------



## str8shooter461

:withstupid:


----------



## Quack_Kills

> Bet you've never worn a hat or shirt that says something on it, maybe a football team or Nascar, might even be a baseball team! Guess that's alright though. Cause it's your hat! How much do you get per year from those teams


It has nothing to do with advertising a product. If I wear a Twins shirt, no one is going to want to tear it off hoping that I have tickets underneath. If you have goose decals on your trailer though, people are automatically going to know that there is hunting equipment inside. The point you are bringing up is advertising for a business. If you work for XYZ company and want to put their hunting logo on your trailer, fine. Thats advertising. But for just a regular guy to spend a pile of money on decals to say that he hunts is narcisitic. I've never seen anyone that likes to play summer softball with an elaborate mural of guys drinking beer in a dugout. If someone is that "hardcore" of a waterfowler logic would stand that they would take the funds used on decals and put it toward a productive portion of the hunt, i.e. gas for scoutin, decoys, shells, landowner gifts, woodduck boxes etc.


----------



## dakotashooter2

The best decals.............................. Johns Septic Service...............................Nobody will bother your trailer............


----------



## blhunter3

"Joe's Septic Service...Your **** Is My Business"


----------



## dakotashooter2

I'm really suprised someone isn't marketing stencils so a person could paint their own.


----------



## tchunter

We ordered big window decals for our trailer! they worked great and look awesome!

http://www.huntemup.com/WaterfowlDecals.html

There is the link where I ordered mine from. I tried posting pics of our trailer but the files are too big


----------



## tchunter

here are a couple pics of our trailer from the post above!


----------



## SDMAN

Nice! 8) :thumb:


----------



## SDSNOWS

These were put on in under 6 hours by Brad Behrends from Behrends sign works Worthington MN the other side has the same thing. :beer:


----------



## SDMAN

SDSNOWS said:


> These were put on in under 6 hours by Brad Behrends from Behrends sign works Worthington MN the other side has the same thing. :beer:


That's amazing!  How much did it cost?


----------



## SDSNOWS

$800 due to the fact he had to print them all and clean the trailer :rollin:  :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN

Thanks, looks really good. :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN

SDSNOWS how big is your trailer?


----------



## SDSNOWS

It is a 7x16 H&H screwless exterior, if you can afford them they are the absoulute way to go hands down!!! It fills up super fast. I am getting another one exactly the same for snows :rollin: :sniper: :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN

Cool! I don't know much about H&H trailers, how much do they cost?


----------



## SDSNOWS

SDMAN I sent you a PM check your inbox :beer:


----------



## SDMAN

Thanks.


----------



## duckyboymn

I hunt out of a 6'x14' and i chose not to put any decals on the OUTSIDE...just some stickers and past hunting pictures on the inside, walls and side door. I have seen too many posts on this site and others like it where hunters are posting rewards for their hunting trailers and showing pictures. Every time, there is a picture of trailers all done up in waterfowl stickers. And some guys even lock guns and other valuables other than decoys. So i would be all for the "Joe's Plumbing" stickers if i had to pick. But i understand "to each there own". For some guys they wouldn't feel complete without all the decals.


----------

